# New fence installers in north london



## mjs fencing (Dec 13, 2011)

just started my new business and ive got a website would like some feed back please guys, thanks in advance and hope ur all well:thumbup:












http://www.mjsfencingnorthlondon.co.uk


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Looks like a decent site but be prepared for the comments coming in after mine!


----------



## Brick House (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey I just glanced at your site and noticed grammatical, punctuation, and spelling errors just in the first paragraph. I'd recommend paying somebody to re-write the content. The visuals of the site look pretty good. Good luck with your new business!


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree you need to fix the basics of grammar and spelling before asking for a website review. I thought it was an American vs Canadian/English spelling when I read the above post. Initial presentation looks good though.
Good luck with the business. Be prepared for some hardwork and some stressful days for a few years.


----------



## Premier pave (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome...

I agree with the other lads, good layout but poorish grammar..
Good luck with your new business though pal :thumbsup:
http://www.premierpave.co.uk/landscape.html​


----------



## maineuropa (Sep 27, 2008)

*Don't underestimate the importance of basic good English*

I cut off an expensive car restoration project with a car restorer just because he basically had a 4th grade writing and grammar on his bills....I said to myself: And I am paying him how much for what?....when I received his second invoice.
Other than that, the overall will get the job done for you as a website. I would avoid any pricing unless you have very ready access to your website; same with terms such as _we won't take a penny until you are 100% satisfied_ may not be in your best business interest on a fencing job in the east end  
My motto over 30 years has been to never to turn down a customer offering to pay.... Good luck and enjoy the ride...


----------

